# Kittens just born



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I went to a wreath making class at a local building the middle of last November. When we were leaving, this extremely friendly cat all of a sudden showed up (not there when we came). The building isn't near anything and it was a very cold, windy and rainy night with no real shelter at the building. So I took her home and figured she could be a barn cat.

I immediately took her to the vet and had her checked over and did vaccinations. The vet assured me we were out of season for heat. So we made the spay appointment in the middle of December so we could do the booster vaccine and spay at the same time.

Well. She didn't read the book and went into heat and got out of the barn only 2 days before her spay. Last night she gave birth to 5 kittens. I ended up bringing her into my basement for birthing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are some healthy and hearty looking newborn kittens! Congratulations on your litter


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'm very happy that everything was textbook and the kittens are healthy. Will be getting everyone spayed or neutered as soon as I can.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Too cute! I found both of my inside cats on the side of the road, and one had kittens too! 
I can't have them in the barn because I already have two other barn cats and they would kill the two inside cats. I am toilet training them at the moment because I HATE cleaning the litterbox!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute babies!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice little butter balls. Is she a calico? Thank you for taking her, and now new family in and giving them a home. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they call it a reverse calico since she is mostly white with calico on head and tail. She is a super nice cat and I did want some barn cats. So I have them now.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mommy cats always look so content when the kittens are eating!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

These mother and kittens are so cute! ))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ReNat said:


> [QUOTE = "Goats Rock, post: 2207017, member: 6686"] Кошки-мамочки всегда выглядят такими довольными, когда едят котята! [/ QUOTE]
> И не только кошки мамы, все мамы развлекаются. ))


Can you translate this?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

How sweet! You might try to call a rescue to see if they will spay a d neuter them for free. Round here there is a program that will do barn cats. .


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Congratulations with your cat family. Those are beautiful kittens, you shouldn't have any trouble finding forever homes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sfgwife said:


> How sweet! You might try to call a rescue to see if they will spay a d neuter them for free. Round here there is a program that will do barn cats. .


Around here the closest I will get is low cost spay and neuter. They are pretty low cost so I'm fine with that. If there isn't a low cost spay clinic offer at weaning time, I may have to have my vet spay mom since I'm not interested in another litter.

If someone wants to adopt a kitten, I will do it. Otherwise I will just keep them all for barn cats. I'll do the low cost spay and neuter when they are old enough.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for such cuties!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

In Russia in the yard is Miss cat, three colors. Cats men of three colors are not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Dana Seitz (Feb 22, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I went to a wreath making class at a local building the middle of last November. When we were leaving, this extremely friendly cat all of a sudden showed up (not there when we came). The building isn't near anything and it was a very cold, windy and rainy night with no real shelter at the building. So I took her home and figured she could be a barn cat.
> 
> I immediately took her to the vet and had her checked over and did vaccinations. The vet assured me we were out of season for heat. So we made the spay appointment in the middle of December so we could do the booster vaccine and spay at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dana Seitz (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy the birth went well. Are you looking for homes for the mom in the kittens? Where are you located if so?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in North Central Ohio. The mother is a barn cat for us. I did want more barn cats so will keep the kittens. If anyone is possibly interested, I would adopt them out but I'm not actively looking for homes. They will all be spayed/neutered at the appropriate time and be barn cats here.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good for you neutering them. So many people just keep letting barn cats have kittens, over and over.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are the kittens at 2 weeks old. Found that we have 4 females and 1 male.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow, how did I miss this?!

That was a naughty (yet lucky) mama but those are some ADORABLE kittens!

Is the male the orange one? They look quite healthy.

That is great that you are spay/neutering them.
They can be fixed when they are 2 pounds or about 2 months old. We did that for our kitten. They can reproduce at 4 months so it is important to catch it before then. And mama can get pregnant again right away, provided she can get outside and find another cat.

We have 8 outdoor cats and they have done a great job keeping rodents away (and being cute....and eating cat food and possibly getting fat ).

Here's a page on kitten growing that helped me: https://www.alleycat.org/resources/kitten-progression/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. The male is the orange one. As much as I didn't want kittens, they are adorable to have around.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

He's going to be quite handsome. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh are they cute. I've never had an orange cat! We always had white ones. My mom had 4 white cats. As a kid we had a bazillion wild barn cats, none were pet able, but my son had a white cat and that cat taught him how to read. Son would sit that kitten on his lap and read to him in kindergarten. Snowflake lived 20 yrs. died 2 years ago. Son was heartbroken.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@ksalvagno Your kittens must be adorably romping and wrestling now! More photo pretty please?


----------

